# Best place to move?



## youngbud

Hello everyone! It's been a while since I've been on here and it feels great to be back. I have a possibly difficult or at least lenghty question to ask so I understand if this thread goes unanswered. 

First I would like to make it clear that I am in no way wanting anyone to give out their location I am just asking for advice, so here goes it:

I am currently living on the bible belt and have been saving up to move to a mmj state but with something like that there is a lot more to take into consideration than just the mmj laws; so, I'm really more concerned about the culture, economy, and job availability in the field of wildlife/nature conservation. The actual enforcement of the laws would be cool information to know too. I still have about 2 more years of saving to do before my nest egg is big enough to move but I'd like to start planning now. I would like to eventually be a caregiver so a state where that is easy to license or doesn't have a patient limit would be most excellent. I would just like to hear from actual patients, caregivers, and anyone who lives in an mmj state about where you beleive the best choice would be.
So far my top picks are, in order highest desire to live there to lowest, Hawaii, Colorado, and Oregon but I am definitely open to *ANY* other suggestions; although, being from the south, I don't handle cold climates very well. I start to shiver in the low fifties 

Again I do not wish for anyone to disclose your location on this forum, but your knowledge and advice would be incredibly appreciated.

I use for back pain, insomnia, restless leg syndrome, ADD (although certain strains make this one go absolutely haywire), and depression when needed.


----------



## Mutt

You won't do well in Oregon buddy. I'm a southern boy myself. Cali or Hawaii would have the most favorable climate for you.


----------



## youngbud

I can always count a quick response here!! One of the many reasons to love this online community.
Thats what I figured, the only reason cali's not in my top 3 is that I hear it's economy is in the pooper, and I'd kinda like to move away from the mexican drug war not somewhere also dealing with it. But who knows what'll happen in the next 2 years


----------



## Locked

Cali for the win in my book....if my job let us transfer I wld be sooooooooooo gone from NJ.


----------



## ozzydiodude

IMO stay where Dixie is flown with pride sooner or later we'll catch up with the real world.


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER

If your saving up to move somewhere. And Hawaii is on a list. I dont care what the MJ laws are. You chose Hawaii.

Especially with that competition. Im in DC. And outside of DC, Delaware, and Colorado. You couldnt pay me enough to live in those other states. I dont care if the rest made Amsterdam look like Iraq. 
California with a 13+% jobless rate, 40% illiteracy rate. Michigan aint much better. It goes on and on like that. 97% of youth in Washington St dont even know what the 3 branches of govt do. 
Plus Im from the South too (South Carolina). DC is as cold as I can take it. No possible way I could go more north and be happy.


----------



## Mutt

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> IMO stay where Dixie is flown with pride sooner or later we'll catch up with the real world.



:yeahthat:
I can't give up fine southern gals, mustard base BBQ, and USC Gamecocks football.


----------



## youngbud

SPEARCHUCKER said:
			
		

> If your saving up to move somewhere. And Hawaii is on a list. I dont care what the MJ laws are. You chose Hawaii.


:laugh: :bong2: :laugh: That may be the best response this thread will get!!!

Ozzydiodude: I've been involved in my states mmj push for the last 4 years and at the rate we're going IMO we've got another 15 before anything big will happen here. Decrim and mmj Bills get introduced and laughed out of state congress every year and sadly the movement just won't organize enough to get anything done because every groups wants the pride of saying *WE* *WERE* *THE* *GROUP* that did it. Most professional people are too paranoid (with good reason) to come out and admit that they've smoked for decades, which IMO is what is needed for a major change to occur. I just don't want to wait any longer and I'd rather my taxes pay for the salaries of state congressmen and women who share my concerns rather than laugh at them. Sorry about the rant but believe me, Im moving back to the land of bbq and two stepping as soon as they realize mmj is legitimate.


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER

Mutt said:
			
		

> :yeahthat:
> I can't give up fine southern gals, mustard base BBQ, and USC Gamecocks football.



Clemson and Vinegar based bbq!! 

Now wheres that middle finger icon?


----------



## Mutt

SPEARCHUCKER said:
			
		

> Clemson and Vinegar based bbq!!
> 
> Now wheres that middle finger icon?


we'll see this coming season whats what...after last year doubt ya'll are hopeful. 
I always pull for the lil orange tiggers when they aren't playin the gamecocks. 
Keep it green spearchucker. :farm: Keep a heads up.. they are sending out the choppers early this season.  just found a 500plant grow last week.


----------



## nova564t

Colorado isnt bad, although our winters might be a little too much for you!


----------



## dman1234

The answer is clear, come on up to Canada, i will meet you at the border.


----------



## Locked

dman1234 said:
			
		

> The answer is clear, come on up to Canada, i will meet you at the border.




Hmmmm.....let me sleep on it.....not sure if I cld handle your warm balmy winters......


----------



## dman1234

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Hmmmm.....let me sleep on it.....not sure if I cld handle your warm balmy winters......


 

LOL,

Ahh come on, its not that bad where i am, on second thought even a Toronto winter might be too much for a southern boy.


----------



## youngbud

My next door neighbor's growing up moved to Calgary, i think, and they adjusted after a few years. I had some canadians come through my work a few weeks ago and they were the kindest most polite people I'd ever dealt with. I talked to them about making the move up there and they made it sound pretty awesome.


----------



## AlkaloidContent

Cool Poll I feel California is leading the true example of the war on anti-drug/drug misconception. Drugs are bad. Mother Nature is not. As soon as we as a united world begin to focus on drugs and not mother nature alot of thing will change. California is proving that it is going to take dwelling in the cracks to shine the light where it is needed.


----------



## dman1234

youngbud said:
			
		

> My next door neighbor's growing up moved to Calgary, i think, and they adjusted after a few years. I had some canadians come through my work a few weeks ago and they were the kindest most polite people I'd ever dealt with. I talked to them about making the move up there and they made it sound pretty awesome.


 
Thanks, We, as in Canada, thank you for the kind words. LOL

But a tip, if you dont like winter stay out of Calgary, Southern Ontario and Southern BC are where you wanna be.


----------



## Dr.Autoflower

You should just suck it up and move to northern british columbia. sure the winters get cold but not that bad. there a couple days when its gets really cold but its not like that the whole winter. 
 But There is a LOT of work here. The oil industy is BOOMING hard. any one who is a good worker can get a job and make 60,000$ to 70,000$ a year with no experience


----------



## ston-loc

Southern BC RULES!!! Just visited a month or so back. Gotta say CA for the mmj laws though. We have it pretty lax here. And you cant beat our weather.

Alkaloid, you obviously aint from the bay, cause we arent fighting $*#& against other drugs! Go to a hospital with a headache and they prescribe you a 30 pack of vicodin. Just saying.

You NC vs SC rivals, have had both yer BBQ's and honestly, gotta say,,,,,, I dig the vinegar base better   The mustard base was still pretty damn good though


----------



## Iron Emmett

Alaska is by far the best state i have ever lived in, If you like solitude and Freedom, you cant choose any better place, I despise everything about California except the MMJ laws, If you do move to California go north, maybe you can escape some of the Illegals, but i doubt it.


----------



## HomieDaGrower

I too,
would like to move out of the Bible Belt.  But since I am pretty much disabled, I am stuck where I am for right now.  I have a cabin in Colorado, so if I moved anywhere, it would be there.  As far as BBQ, I prefer a spicy sweet sauce, that is bourbon based rather than vinegar based.

HomieHogleg


----------



## WeedHopper

Get ya a place in the Country,,keep your mouth shut,,and you will have no problems growing no matter where ya live.


----------



## ozzydiodude

:yeahthat:


----------



## Old_SSSC_Guy

Could anyone comment on why Michigan was voted for only once?  We are are looking real close at a move for legal medicine and Michigan would seem more feasible for us than Cali.


----------



## mrcane

I think my choice would be B.C.
 " Where the trout streams flow"
 Follow your Heart.


----------



## Sol

dman1234 said:
			
		

> The answer is clear, come on up to Canada, i will meet you at the border.



   Go Canada ,eh!      I'll choose B.C. too


----------



## powerplanter

I'm partial to New Mexico my self.  Not too cold, and not too hot.  But right now, the job prospects in the good ol USA are none existent.  You did say you had a couple of years, so maybe it will get better by then.  I'm in OhighO LOL, and we will get a MMJ bill on the 2012 elections so hopefully that will pass.  If not I will meet you in N.M.  PEACE and stay safe.


----------



## OGKushman

Oregan Hawaii Nevada, in that order


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER

3 of 19 for Hawaii.

Now on the news. I saw them say that about 94% of graduating students dont know all their states.
Being about on par with that adv. Im wondering if those that didnt vote for Hawaii. Just dont know what Hawaii is. :laugh:

By definition.
Hawaii
Ha·wai·i &#8194;/h&#601;&#712;wa&#618;i, -&#712;w&#593;-, -&#712;w&#593;y&#601;, h&#593;&#712;v&#593;i/ Show Spelled[huh-wahy-ee, -wah-, -wah-yuh, hah-vah-ee] Show IPA
-noun-
1. Pacific US Island chain where you sit on the beach year around watching golden tanned hotties in thongs while smokin indo, drinkin that gin n juice. Laid back.... With your mind on those g-strings and those g-strings on ya mind.


----------



## BlueNose

I vote for Montana. The west side of the state gets a milder winter than the eastern. It's not a bunch of hicks like most people expect.


----------



## YYZ Skinhead

I picked CA solely because it is the only state in which I have ever lived (first-generation--my family is pure Okie from Muskogee--sorry, Merle Haggard).  I plan to move to British Columbia eventually because it gets entirely too hot and smoggy in So Cal.  There are probably fewer people in BC as well.


----------



## Hick

Gonna Eat That? said:
			
		

> It's not a bunch of hicks like most people expect.


 :stoned:
"hicks?"...... hayseeds, hillbillies, rednecks, good o'boys,


----------



## Iron Emmett

I'd much rather have those friendly "hick" neighbors than what you get in here  in So.Cal, which is alot of self important Delta Bravo's.


----------



## BlueNose

SPEARCHUCKER said:
			
		

> 3 of 19 for Hawaii.
> 
> By definition.
> Hawaii
> Ha·wai·i &#8194;/h&#601;&#712;wa&#618;i, -&#712;w&#593;-, -&#712;w&#593;y&#601;, h&#593;&#712;v&#593;i/ Show Spelled[huh-wahy-ee, -wah-, -wah-yuh, hah-vah-ee] Show IPA
> -noun-
> 1. Pacific US Island chain where you sit on the beach year around watching golden tanned hotties in thongs while smokin indo, drinkin that gin n juice. Laid back.... With your mind on those g-strings and those g-strings on ya mind.



Been to Hawaii lately? You forgot to mention paying a premium for gas, food, housing, utilities and everything else you will want or need.


----------



## Mutt

Gonna Eat That? said:
			
		

> I vote for Montana. The west side of the state gets a milder winter than the eastern. It's not a bunch of hicks like most people expect.




dude I hailed in deer lodge for a winter...mild my arse!!! I've lived Buffalo, Erie, Maine, Mass. Nothing came close to that winter. -40F and crap forget that.

BTW...They weren't hicks up there...they were mountain men...different breed all together. Touch crazier then rednecks like myself.


----------



## BlueNose

Mutt said:
			
		

> dude I hailed in deer lodge for a winter...mild my arse!!! I've lived Buffalo, Erie, Maine, Mass. Nothing came close to that winter. -40F and crap forget that.
> 
> BTW...They weren't hicks up there...they were mountain men...different breed all together. Touch crazier then rednecks like myself.



lol, I'll call it a fluke. missoula county has a little of everything, the college keeps this area young


----------



## Wetdog

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> IMO stay where Dixie is flown with pride sooner or later we'll catch up with the real world.



Yeah, I'm down with that, even though I never saw snow till I moved to the Upstate (58 YO then), and I was AT the U of Fla when Spurrier won the Heisman. Still, I don't miss SoFl as much as I love SC.

If I moved anywhere, it would be Vermont. I'm more into 2nd amendment type liberties (true freedom), than what some pol says I can grow in my garden. Vermont seems to have the right attitude. I can get heavier wool coats. LOL

In my neck of the woods anyway, LE seems more concerned with meth labs (as they should be), than small scale farmers. God, I hate that crap!

AFA Cali, NJ, DC, Hawaii and the like? All I can think of is that line from Cheech and Chong with the response to the general addressing the kamakazi pilots, "Honorable general sir! You out of your fuxxing mind!!"

Keep your weird azz laws.

Wet


----------



## Wetdog

Hick said:
			
		

> :stoned:
> "hicks?"...... hayseeds, hillbillies, rednecks, good o'boys,



We call them neighbors here. 

Like neighbors anywhere, some are friends, some just need shootin, or at least, a 'do-right' stick.:hubba: 

Wet


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Mutt said:
			
		

> dude I hailed in deer lodge for a winter...mild my arse!!! I've lived Buffalo, Erie, Maine, Mass. Nothing came close to that winter. -40F and crap forget that.
> 
> BTW...They weren't hicks up there...they were mountain men...different breed all together. Touch crazier then rednecks like myself.



LOL--I'm with Mutt--have you actually lived in western Montana?  There is NOTHING at all mild about the weather along the continental divide.  Yellowstone Park gets terribly cold and also gets huge amounts of snow.


----------



## powerplanter

Old_SSSC_Guy said:
			
		

> Could anyone comment on why Michigan was voted for only once?  We are are looking real close at a move for legal medicine and Michigan would seem more feasible for us than Cali.


Michigan wouldn't be bad, but up around those lakes it gets pretty cold.  Where ever you go, be sure to check out the MMJ laws so you don't move and then have the state repeal the law.  I think that's what Montana was going through.  Good luck.


----------



## Mauitraveler

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> Get ya a place in the Country,,keep your mouth shut,,and you will have no problems growing no matter where ya live.



Best!


----------



## ishnish

AK all the way!   doesn't often get below -10 f in the south central areas.  go anywhere further north than fairbanks and you watch your spit freeze before it hits the ground.  being a caregiver here would be tricky.  there is a mmj law but the right to privacy allows more than the mmj laws to my knowledge.  but that's why the feds don't bother with alaska, no dispensaries.  it's legal to have it in your home but there's no "legal" way to obtain it.  but who's looking??


----------



## Ruffy

i dont know dman! you guys in toronto live in igloos still.:rofl:  the flat lands are bloody boring and cold:argue: and the albertans cant drive, add real cold & being high:stuff-1125699181_i_ :hitchair: look out! lol and  southern b.c is a mix of interior rain forests & deserts & happy stoners. were do you want to be lol:joint: 
i left  t.o & will never look back


----------



## umbra

Definitely NOT NJ, lmao


----------



## youngbud

Hey guys, I figured I should drop back in and say thank you for all of your input, but there isn't a thanks button anymore   We're pretty settled on Colorado for the moment, we'll be heading up there to check out a few cities in the spring. I still kinda like the idea of gtho the states and going to canada though I doubt I could handle the winter.


----------



## Bud123

Now i am living in Adona Arkansas and now i am planning to move to California and it is best place to move.


----------



## heal4real

I live in Indiana and will be moving to Arizona in 2 yrs, got a friend out there in a nice secluded desert area it snows there but 82 acres off grid sounds like a lot of MJ.


----------



## dman1234

Ruffy said:
			
		

> i dont know dman! you guys in toronto live in igloos still.:rofl: the flat lands are bloody boring and cold:argue: and the albertans cant drive, add real cold & being high:stuff-1125699181_i_ :hitchair: look out! lol and southern b.c is a mix of interior rain forests & deserts & happy stoners. were do you want to be lol:joint:
> i left t.o & will never look back



LOL thats just silly Ruffy, here is what i found for you.


[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]Tales of igloos and sub-zero temperatures might be used to describe other cities in Canada, but not Toronto. Toronto is on the same latitude as Cannes on the sunny Riviera and just slightly  one degree  north of Boston. 
In fact, Lake Ontario serves to moderate Toronto's weather to the point that its climate is one of the mildest in Canada. Generally speaking, spring and summer temperatures range from 15 C (60F) to 25C (80F). During winter months, the average daytime temperature, with the exception of January, the coldest month, hovers just slightly below freezing and a snowfall of more than 10 cm (four inches) is unusual.
[/FONT]


----------



## Ryder

Im in Colorado .. And I love it here but there shutting down the dispensaries pretty quick here also... Which doesnt affect me because Ive never bought from a dispensary but its affecting patients that really need Meds... Already this thing has ebb and flowed in just 2 years.. There were grow shops and dispensaries everywhere but outside of Boulder and Denver there closing down quick with Federal and Social Pressure...Grow your own and your good to go in the Rocks....... :icon_smile:


----------



## 7thG

I cant believe you have New Jersey on that list. Im in the process of trying to escape this place the MJ laws have ruined my life.


----------



## Seattle Bong Ripper

i realize this is a slightly older post, but i thought i would share my opinion

i live in washington and it has some of the best laws. according to my patient info, this is the list:

hawaii - 1oz of dry meds per mature plant for a total of 3 oz, 7 plants total: 3 mature(flowering) and 4 immature

new mexico - 6 oz dry meds unless more is recommended, 16 plants total (4 mature and 12 seedlings)

michigan - 2.5 oz dry meds, 12 plants total

montana - 1 oz dry meds, 6 plants total(any size including starts and clones)

colorado - 2 oz dry meds, 6 plants total (3 mature and 3 immature)

nevada - 1 oz dry meds, 7 plants total (3 mature and 3 immature)

california - 8 oz dry meds, 12 immature plants OR 6 mature plants(varying by county)

oregon - 24 oz dry meds, 24 plants total, 6 adult and 18 small plants. adult is defined as more than 1 foot tall or 1 foot wide or any size that is budding(so a small plant has to be smaller than a foot tall or wide and have no buds at all)

washington - 24 oz dry meds, 15 plants total in ANY stage of growth

oregon and washington are the best because you are allowed to have a LB and a half, way more than the other states. but with washington you can have all of your plants any size with no restrictions, you can have 15 huge budding plants at the same time, so that makes WA slightly better IMO

everyone here is chill, there is a million dispensaries in seattle and sprouting up in tons of smaller communities, and you dont have to pay taxes like Cali because you arent buying anything, they donate to you your meds and you donate cash to their dispensary, tax free

outdoor growing is possible in some of the warmer areas(imagine 15 full size outdoor plants that are 100% legal), and our humidity hovers at 60-70% most of the year.

WA rarely gets below 30 in the winter(except maybe at night) and rarely gets above 90 in the summer (except during a once-a-decade heat wave). no natural disasters, hurricanes, tornados, floods, anything. the only things to worry about are earthquakes, volcanos, and MAYBE tsunamis, but those are all freak occurance type deals that happen once every 500 thousand years.

wow i didnt mean to type that much, just stoned ramblings. but my point is that WA is cool


----------



## Old_SSSC_Guy

Excellent review SBR, thanks for that.


----------



## nouvellechef

Easy now. SBR. Gonna make everyone pull up stakes and move here 

The one thing, and its a HUGE thing about WA. We have one of the cheapest per killowatt hour rates of any state. Esp if your zoned "AG". :icon_smile:


----------



## Seattle Bong Ripper

And i didn't even get into the non-weed related stuff, for example the extreme amount of natural beauty across the state.

And it doesn't rain THAT much, it's more overcast than rainy. We often joke here that we just tell people it rains all the time so the state's pleasant climate and natural beauty stay "secret". But as far as telling you guys, I would PREFER if all you growers moved to WA, the more dank gardens around my neck of the woods, the better


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

come on Down....Seattles Great



> washington - 24 oz dry meds, 15 plants total in ANY stage of growth



if ya a caregiver you can now have 45 plants...emagine that in my back yard


----------



## Roddy

MI is alright, it does get a touch cold at times in the winter, though! Housing is bottomed out but still quite low and plenty of choices on the market. A caregiver in MI can have up to 72 plants of any size and 12.5oz


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter

Yual Canada be bout the best then gain I dont see it on the vote list  so guess we aint in the runnin, mind you ifin yual come up here shows yu how to run just to be keepin on yur toes cause in Canada thats were yual need to be mind set. Good luck pilgrem yur trail choices in life hopin yual find trail liked.

BWD


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

well *BWD*...with you posting  that meens that bear didnt get ya:rofl:

you can have Canada  :stoned:


----------



## Ruffy

hey 4u:aok: 
bwd, glad you got away, you wont with a cougar that close!
& dman! ***?



> LOL thats just silly Ruffy, here is what i found for you.
> 
> 
> Tales of igloos and sub-zero temperatures might be used to describe other cities in Canada, but not Toronto. Toronto is on the same latitude as Cannes on the sunny Riviera and just slightly  one degree  north of Boston.
> In fact, Lake Ontario serves to moderate Toronto's weather to the point that its climate is one of the mildest in Canada. Generally speaking, spring and summer temperatures range from 15 C (60F) to 25C (80F). During winter months, the average daytime temperature, with the exception of January, the coldest month, hovers just slightly below freezing and a snowfall of more than 10 cm (four inches) is unusual.



thats the worst fairy tale ive ever heard!
cant you remember when the east got that freeze rain spell were it snapped all those STEAL hydro towers like toothpicks? sure you wont get much snow, but - 40 is a givin & summer get waaaaay hotter than 25, try 40 + humidity. you must be growing some great weed dman if you think its that comfy there. or you live in your heated/ a.c grow all yr, lol hope all is well everyone:icon_smile:


----------



## dman1234

nice try Ruffy, -40??? not since i was a wee one, -20 max LOL, imagine all the southerners laughing at us arguing over minus 20 and minus 40 LMAO.

just for some perspective for our American friends Minus 20 in Canada is about minus 3 to you guys.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

> for our American friends Minus 20 in Canada is about minus 3 to you guys.








still too cold 4me    dont like when gets below 30f....thats like ...Hell I dont know...tell me *dman*:rofl:


----------

